# Louisiana Limits Sabine is getting back to normal



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Fishing on Sabine Lake this summer has been hit or miss. With eighteen inches of rain in the last two weeks and a stiff SW wind, finding green water has been a challenge. But the game changed today. A light NE wind this morning provided some green water and at least pleasant weather early in the morning. Trout are starting to show up at the jetties. Managed several nice sows, along with a few reds and flounder today.

If interested in getting in on the fun, PM me and I'll send you my Calendar.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

